# BFP or BFN???



## Annelise L

My husband and I have been TTC for a little over 6 months now. Nothing close to a positive yet. But this morning I got the faintest line ever with a blue dye. I tried to send a picture to my sister and she could barely see it, and I showed my husband and he could see it as well, so it wasn’t just line eyes! I’m 2 days late, and no sign of AF except for cramps, sore breasts and a lot of CM. Also I have been feeling pretty sick after eating. Anyone else experience anything like this and later get a Bfp??


----------



## pandn

I’ve only ever bought frer tests. I had positive results both times where I had to hold it in the light and tilt it to see the faintest of lines. 
Try again tomorrow with a pink dye like frer. Blue dyes tend to have evaporation lines. 
If you had a BFP then tomorrow it should be even darker. Good luck :) .


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## napamermaid

Upload a pic and we will take a look


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Did you retest today? Do you have a pic of your test to share?


----------



## Samanthatc

Picture??


----------

